# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسالة إلى كلّ منّا

## حمدونة



----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختي أهلا بك وحياك الله بيننا

لكن هذا الموضوع والموضوع الآخر ليس فيه كلمة ظاهرة في المشاركة

فهل العيب عندي؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

لا يوجد شيء ظاهر في الموضوع !!!!!

أخشى أن هذا درس لنا ،، ألا تكون المواضيع فارغه من الإفاده وكل ما هو جديد  !!!!

----------


## حمدونة

السلام عليكن أخواتي الفضليات
البارحة أضفت ملف فديو حول التوبة، وملفا آخر حول التذكرة، وآخر فيه تلاوة خاشعة، وقد جربت تشغيل الملفات الثلاثة، ولم أجد أي مشكلة، لكن الآن أجد المحتوى محذوفًا، فأرجو المعذرة.

----------

